# Comedy Club Visit



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I went to a comedy club in Oceanside California years ago, one of the comedians was really really bad. Finally in the middle his time I yelled out "My mother died of cancer" Which as you can imagine sort of kills any comedy possibility left.. The guy looked at me and said "Sir I was not talking about cancer or your mother!" I yelled back "You should, it would be funnier then the stuff your doing now". The crowd went crazy..He put the mike in the stand and walked off stage


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I would've said I hope the Apple didn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> I would've said I hope the Apple didn't fall far from the tree.


I guess thats why your not funny


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I think that would've been fitting for a heckler.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> I think that would've been fitting for a heckler.


I guess you missed the part where I explained he was really really bad....

Stop thinking, leave comedy to the experts


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I guess you missed the part where I explained he was really really bad....
> 
> Stop thinking, leave comedy to the experts


No I didn't miss it, just didn't carry much weight coming from the heckler.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> No I didn't miss it, just didn't carry much weight coming from the heckler.


well the heckler won this round...and remember it is always easier to think of things to say when you are not in the moment.. ie even YOU could be funny if you had time to think about what you were going to say


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> well the heckler won this round...and remember it is always easier to think of things to say when you are not in the moment.. ie even YOU could be funny if you had time to think about what you were going to say


Yeah I guess so.........congratulations you beat the comic.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

WTF? You guys will argue about anything! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Having lost two parents to cancer, I see absolutely nothing funny in any way shape or fashion about cancer and relatives.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> WTF? You guys will argue about anything! :vs_laugh:


I'm not arguing, I'm just commenting.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> Having lost two parents to cancer, I see absolutely nothing funny in any way shape or fashion about cancer and relatives.


Exactly, what if the guy next to you had recently lost a loved one to cancer, might be a good way to get your ass kicked.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Having lost two parents to cancer, I see absolutely nothing funny in any way shape or fashion about cancer and relatives.


Well I guess you would not have been laughing.. although, I was not making fun of my mom or cancer.. I was merely pointing out that my mom had died of cancer and that if the guy talked about that it would have been funnier then the shtick he was doing....

so the joke was not about my mom or cancer.. the joke was that the guy would have been funnier if he talked about that... it is a harsh joke direct at him not at my mom or cancer....

I guess if I have to explain it you just will never get it


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Exactly, what if the guy next to you had recently lost a loved one to cancer, might be a good way to get your ass kicked.


I am not sure there was anybody in the club that could kick my ass (then) and frankly everybody there got that the joke was on the comedian not on my mother and cancer

I guess some people get it and some never will.. although I have to note the people who are "offended" are those that have disagreed with me in the past....

now all we need is hawgrider to comment in and we can have the trifecta of HATERS


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I am not sure there was anybody in the club that could kick my ass (then) and frankly everybody there got that the joke was on the comedian not on my mother and cancer
> 
> I guess some people get it and some never will.. although I have to note the people who are "offended" are those that have disagreed with me in the past....
> 
> now all we need is hawgrider to comment in and we can have the trifecta of HATERS


No one hates you. We might think you are a bit insensitive or a bit of a DA, but no one hates you. That would take way too much effort.

Cancer and folks dying of it are nothing that reasonable folks joke about. As for no one being able to Kick your - I remember a bunch of 20 somethings getting a chuckle out of a 50 something overweight balding toothless old fool with a rubber knife. Still took three of them to get it away. So don't go over estimating your "ability"


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I guess if I have to explain it you just will never get it


So are you related to Margaret Cho or are you really her?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

This thread is great. 
Please continue. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I thought that it was funny, and if I myself die of cancer, it was still funny. 
I am trying for some perspective here, but if someone ends up offended, OK; but, I am saying it anyway.
(Jesus, when did the World grow so much crabgrass?)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> This thread is great.
> Please continue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Not compared to the thread about someone's anal cavity falling out...:Yikes:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> No one hates you. We might think you are a bit insensitive or a bit of a DA, but no one hates you. That would take way too much effort.
> 
> Cancer and folks dying of it are nothing that reasonable folks joke about. As for no one being able to Kick your - I remember a bunch of 20 somethings getting a chuckle out of a 50 something overweight balding toothless old fool with a rubber knife. Still took three of them to get it away. So don't go over estimating your "ability"


I did not say you hated me... I would not concern myself with it if you did. I suggested you were haters..

I said, i was NOT SURE there was anybody there that could kick my butt.. I did not say there wasn't.. I was saying I was not sure... I was 30 something active duty Marine Sergeant at about the height of my physical conditioning. There may have been... but since most of the folks there were average non military worker bees..I doubt it... chuck Norris could have been at the bar though

So stop changing my words and arguing against them..

You said both your parents died of cancer.. I said my mom died of cancer.. are we both insensitive??? You said it is nothing to joke about and I suggested that the guy would have been funnier if he was joking about it.. do you get the connection now - he was not funny ,, he was so unfunny that joking about death and cancer would have been a step up.

I think we may have to have a safe place on the forum for little snowflakes like you that are offended and hurt by free speech. Now that I know that comedy and cancer are trigger words for you, I will try to avoid them

good day sir


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Offended


----------



## Protect this House (Aug 12, 2013)

Maine don't you have another doomsday prophecy to be paranoid about. Your joke sucked! Honestly, I'm not sure why you decided to share that story on the board. My only guess is that it must have been a major moment in your life to bring it up years later. Shows how shallow you life is.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Protect this House said:


> Maine don't you have another doomsday prophecy to be paranoid about. Your joke sucked! Honestly, I'm not sure why you decided to share that story on the board. My only guess is that it must have been a major moment in your life to bring it up years later. Shows how shallow you life is.


My doomsday prophecies are all bible related..are you opposed to bible prophecy...YOU GUYS should ask to start a non-believers section.. you can all get together and discuss what you don't believe

My joke rocked the house and the laughter was loud and long.. of course that was in the late 80's or 90's when fewer folks felt the need to act offended or hurt by humor

major moment... sure but it ranks below my accepting Jesus, my marriage, my kids, my friends, that big trout I caught, and sunshine on my face while drinking coffee on the porch

my life is pretty shallow... frankly I am easy to read... I work, I play, I pray...

good post though..we will call your post a swing and a miss


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I did not say you hated me... I would not concern myself with it if you did. I suggested you were haters..
> 
> I said, i was NOT SURE there was anybody there that could kick my butt.. I did not say there wasn't.. I was saying I was not sure... I was 30 something active duty Marine Sergeant at about the height of my physical conditioning. There may have been... but since most of the folks there were average non military worker bees..I doubt it... chuck Norris could have been at the bar though
> 
> ...


M&M my original post said I found nothing funny about cancer and family members. You are the one that is getting his britches all in a wad because a number of us find you to be insensitive on occassion. You want to try and defend your original post have at it skippy.

And for your information I had the wonderful misfortune of having to place hand irons on a number of Uncle Sams Misguided Children for various and sundry offenses and at least one big burly SGT got his clock cleaned by a 5' tall black girl he made the mistake of using the B word towards. Yes his 1st Sgt was very impressed with his performance. Think he tried to get the little girl to come and give his children some instruction


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> M&M my original post said I found nothing funny about cancer and family members. You are the one that is getting his britches all in a wad because a number of us find you to be insensitive on occassion. You want to try and defend your original post have at it skippy.
> 
> And for your information I had the wonderful misfortune of having to place hand irons on a number of Uncle Sams Misguided Children for various and sundry offenses and at least one big burly SGT got his clock cleaned by a 5' tall black girl he made the mistake of using the B word towards. Yes his 1st Sgt was very impressed with his performance. Think he tried to get the little girl to come and give his children some instruction


I was defending my original post and I do not need your permission to do so.

a 5' tall black girl beat up a burly Marine Sgt... like always, no pictures it did not happen... And I am betting I cuffed more Marines then you have ever known...and I only pulled my 45 twice

I am just answer your reply to my posts... sort of like tennis, back and forth... but up to this point all we have is you being offended, not liking free speech, and you once had a 5' black girl friend who liked to clean clocks


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Having lost two parents to cancer, I see absolutely nothing funny in any way shape or fashion about cancer and relatives.


and again - that was my point!!!!!!!!!!!

"I yelled out "My mother died of cancer" Which as you can imagine *sort of kills any comedy possibility left.*"

what part of KILLS ANY POSSIBILITY OF COMEDY did you not understand???????????

I think you need 1 stiff drink


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Why would anyone want to pay to see comics then hav a guy in the audience yelling out real life problems trying to ruin any Possibilty of having an enjoyable evening ?

They wouldn't.......but you know there is always one in every crowd that can't have a good time and be damned if anyone else will if they can help it.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Why would anyone want to pay to see comics then hav a guy in the audience yelling out real life problems trying to ruin any Possibilty of having an enjoyable evening ?
> 
> They wouldn't.......but you know there is always one in every crowd that can't have a good time and be damned if anyone else will if they can help it.


I am thinking you have never gone to a comedy club.. they have starter acts..folks that are trying to see if they can make it in the business... then the headliners...most times I have been they have had 6 newbies that get 5 minutes to bomb, then 1-2 warm up folks and then the headliner...

as I mention this guy was not funny.. the whole audience was moaning and several folks were booing... it is expected that bad acts get booed and heckled.

I feel like I am trying to explain life to a teenager here.

Have you gone to a comedy club??? really, do not lie... I am not talking about going to see A COMEDIAN where you pay to see george carlin or cill cosby... but a real comedy club where people try out their stuff....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> there is always one in every crowd that can't have a good time and be damned if anyone else will if they can help it.


We were talking about my mother not yours!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I am thinking you have never gone to a comedy club.. they have starter acts..folks that are trying to see if they can make it in the business... then the headliners...most times I have been they have had 6 newbies that get 5 minutes to bomb, then 1-2 warm up folks and then the headliner...
> 
> as I mention this guy was not funny.. the whole audience was moaning and several folks were booing... it is expected that bad acts get booed and heckled.
> 
> ...


Sure I've been to comedy clubs. From Las Vegas to Atlanta all in between. As I said, there is at least one in every crowd trying to ruin the night by not just heckling but being down right nasty.

You don't have free speech in a private building, so don't bring free speech rights into the discussion, it doesn't apply.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Geez..... I take a week off to catch up on some much neglected reading and studying, and take a break to see what is relevant here ....... first post is a pissing contest. Yes, I have been to comedy clubs, seen a couple premier acts like Ralphie May and Gabriel Eglesias. Both funny shows but a little raunchy for my taste.

Going back to reading elsewhere.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Geez..... I take a week off to catch up on some much neglected reading and studying, and take a break to see what is relevant here ....... first post is a pissing contest. Yes, I have been to comedy clubs, seen a couple premier acts like Ralphie May and Gabriel Eglesias. Both funny shows but a little raunchy for my taste.
> 
> Going back to reading elsewhere.


Please don't go sweetheart, we didn't mean it.......

Lmao !


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Sure I've been to comedy clubs. From Las Vegas to Atlanta all in between. As I said, there is at least one in every crowd trying to ruin the night by not just heckling but being down right nasty.
> 
> You don't have free speech in a private building, so don't bring free speech rights into the discussion, it doesn't apply.


I do have free speech in a private building...what I do not have is the right to trespass if I am ask to leave..

I have never been to a club where anybody disrupted the show by being nasty. Well there was a drunk girl at her bachelorette party but the comedian (A good one) drove her crazy and shut her up.

I think you are lying if you are saying that every show you went to had a nasty person disrupting the place.... Really I think I have to pull you card on that one and just say straight out YOU ARE A LIAR..

and really are you suggestion I was TRYING to ruin the crowds night by heckling one bad guy... Heck I got more laughs then the poor bugger that sucked


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Not compared to the thread about someone's anal cavity falling out...:Yikes:


Are you sure?!
Interweb fight over a cancer joke is pretty good stuff. Maybe I should just combine the two threads.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I do have free speech in a private building...what I do not have is the right to trespass if I am ask to leave..
> 
> I have never been to a club where anybody disrupted the show by being nasty. Well there was a drunk girl at her bachelorette party but the comedian (A good one) drove her crazy and shut her up.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone laughed at your reference to cancer in that comedy club. I wouldn't be surprised if you're not making it up just for some attention.

You do not have free speech on private property, that's why you can be asked to leave. You can dance around that all day if you wish.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

It appears some of us, or at least one of us here was never taught proper etiquette growing up and never bothered to learn how to act in public as an adult.

Here is some helpful reading material for those who do not know how to act and ruin people's night out for a good time.

Comedy Club Etiquette: Do's and Don'ts | The Art of Manliness


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> It appears some of us, or at least one of us here was never taught proper etiquette growing up and never bothered to learn how to act in public as an adult.
> 
> Here is some helpful reading material for those who do not know how to act and ruin people's night out for a good time.
> 
> Comedy Club Etiquette: Do's and Don'ts | The Art of Manliness


Because if it is on the internet it has to be true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good job cherry picking one about heckling that backs you.. I see you missed the ones about it is ok and that comedians expect it or the ones that say heckling is like shooting at a cop...be prepared to die if you miss. Did you miss the ones about it being normal for newer comics to be heckled.

I had a old dog like you one time.. he was loyal, put stupid and ugly..once he got a bone he would not let it go until he had chew the heck out of it...

You can chew this bone all you want but all you are doing is proving you are a snowflake that might need a safe place after people use trigger words to offend you. Did your mom make sure you had a participation trophy all the time???

and just too be clear.. a good heckle is fantastic...a drunk that can not shut up is bad and usually gets taken out by the bouncer... I said two things, it lasted under 30 seconds...hopefully the guy stopped being a comic and went into truck driving or medical school

https://www.theguardian.com/culture/2009/may/16/don-ward-comedy-store-heckles

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/18/a...-comic-and-the-heckler-both-take-offense.html


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2oi780/how_often_are_audience_members_kicked_out_for/%5B

The Art of the Heckle: How tough are comedy crowds at the Edinburgh Fringe? - BBC News

How to? heckle a comedian

PS - I like your sort of personal insult off offhandedly sort of direct at me.. be a man.. say what you think... you can do it...


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Because if it is on the internet it has to be true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good job cherry picking one about heckling that backs you.. I see you missed the ones about it is ok and that comedians expect it or the ones that say heckling is like shooting at a cop...be prepared to die if you miss. Did you miss the ones about it being normal for newer comics to be heckled.
> 
> I had a old dog like you one time.. he was loyal, put stupid and ugly..once he got a bone he would not let it go until he had chew the heck out of it...
> 
> ...


Why do you get offended when other people disagree with you ? I think it stems back to the attention seeking behavior you exhibit.

It seems you like to post ignorant acts you've committed then brag about it, when others point out how ignorant the act was, you get upset.

That seems to be your method of operation.

Lmao !


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

deleted and started a new thread


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I think you are lying if you are saying that every show you went to had a nasty person disrupting the place.... Really I think I have to pull you card on that one and just say straight out YOU ARE A LIAR..
> d


Remember typing that ? But you say I'm insulting you ? WTF is wrong with you ?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Remember typing that ? But you say I'm insulting you ? WTF is wrong with you ?





Operator6 said:


> Sure I've been to comedy clubs. From Las Vegas to Atlanta all in between. As I said, there is at least one in every crowd trying to ruin the night by not just heckling but being down right nasty.


are you honestly saying you have been to a bunch of comedy shows and everyone (every show you went to) had at least one person trying to ruin the show for others..........

are you saying that all >100% of the time< you went there was a heckler that was being nasty... ever time!!!! really!!! tell the truth!!!!!

seriously, are you will to stand there and tell us all that out of the many many times you went to shows from Vegas to atlanta ALL of them (ALL OF THEM) had one nasty heckler...

If you are honestly telling us that each and every time you went there was a nasty heckler.. I apologize for calling you a liar... Satisfied,


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

lets let operator6 have a last say and close this thread


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------

